# Ohio House and Senate pass suppressor use for hunting



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoooo-hooooo!
The Ohio house and Senate passed the legislation to allow for the use of a suppressor while hunting in Ohio. Now it is up to the Governor!!!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Another waste of time when those lawmakers should be passing bills that make a difference. If we looked at laws that were passed this year, one would think, who put these people in office??


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Good news! Heard they are also working on getting some of the concealed carry laws updated along with some castle doctrines and duty to retreat laws. Some of the current wording and actual laws are confusing to both legal gun owners, law enforcement and citizens alike.

To add, the castle doctrine and duty to retreat are not GUN laws per say. You may defend yourself with a weapon or object (within reason), or without a weapon. If you are put in a situation where you feel your life is in danger, the law will not question you if the confrontation results in the severe injury or death of the person who entered your domicile or attacked you with the intent to do harm. So if someone invades your home with the intent to kidnap, rape, murder, rob you, etc, you can beat them to death/submission with a kitchen chair, frying pan, golf club, floor lamp, etc.

_Though it would be easier, much less effort and way more fun to just shoot the intruder.  Unless you know MMA and want to practice choke holds and lock flows that snap bones, dislocate joints and cause all kinds of nice pain._ {sarcasm}

Have a blessed day, E...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

EStrong said:


> Though it would be easier, much less effort and way more fun to just shoot the intruder.  Unless you know MMA and want to practice choke holds and lock flows that snap bones, dislocate joints and cause all kinds of nice pain.
> 
> Have a blessed day, E...


Seems rather sad that it would be fun to shoot someone even an intruder.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

bobk said:


> Seems rather sad that it would be fun to shoot someone even an intruder.


Come on, you know I'm being sarcastic. The big "" in the middle of that statement should give it away. But now you know, we be good.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Seems rather sad that it would be fun to shoot someone even an intruder.





EStrong said:


> Come on, you know I'm being sarcastic. The big "" in the middle of that statement should give it away. But now you know, we be good.


True, but it kind of puts me in mind of Uncle Ted's pronouncement, with which I wholeheartedly agree. "I don't like repeat offenders. I like dead offenders!"


----------

